# Nose Pore Strips... so bad but so good...



## korina981 (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL, I had stopped using pore strips after i started visiting boards and sites that call attention to the long term harms of using these strips.. ripping the skin, widening pores, etc...

but really i've tried tons of other things... the most effective being glycolic acid peel on the nose but it only got rid of maybe 30% of the blackheads... my nose always looked dirty.... so today I dug up and went back to my HG Biore Strips and ahhhhh... I saw all my blackhead come out onto the strip... my nose looks clean and clear.... seriously it's the only thing that works for me despite all the warnings against it... my nose hasn't looked so clear in 6 months.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2006)

if it works for you, keep on. i hate when people find negative things about EVERYTHING!! next thing you know the air we breathe is gonna kill us.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

LMAO! So true Jennifer, so true!


----------



## lilla (Aug 16, 2006)

You should defo use what makes you happy....


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 16, 2006)

its like with cancer. seems like everything you do/eat can cause it. drives me nuts.


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree! Those strips are my salvation, I don't do it too often but they really give you good results.


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad they work for you




x


----------



## korina981 (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* if it works for you, keep on. i hate when people find negative things about EVERYTHING!! next thing you know the air we breathe is gonna kill us. LOL! 

Quote:
if it works for you, keep on I think that's really simple but great advice


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree ..if it works..it works...


----------



## LVA (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* if it works for you, keep on. i hate when people find negative things about EVERYTHING!! next thing you know the air we breathe is gonna kill us. lol ... actually a lot of ppl have said all the pollution in this air IS gonna kill us ...




i agree w/Korina , these strips help a lot!! even though gycolic works better, it's more of a gradual thing ,... whereas w/the strip, u just apply and peel off, tada!!


----------



## semantje (Aug 16, 2006)

hmm never heard that it was bad, not that i use them very much


----------



## foxy2006 (Aug 16, 2006)

The Biore Nose Strips are the only thing that works for me to get rid of my blackheads. The other option is suffering squeezing out everylast one with tissues wrapped around my index fingers lol though this leaves my nose swollen and red for at least a day. They're a god sent.


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 17, 2006)

I LOVE those!! Even though they may be bad for you, they work too good for me to care! lol


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lilla* You should defo use what makes you happy.... I agree!


----------

